# I wanna open an apple store



## MSB

I like apple so much, so I am thinking if I can run an apple store by myself, are all current apple stores opened directly by apple or other company or people can open one under apple's authorization?


----------



## aaron

All Apple Stores are company-owned. Your only option is to open an Apple Authorized Reseller. This is an incredibly onerous process that requires approval from Apple, a promise to purchase $100,000 in equipment each year from Apple, and profit margins on the order of 3-5%. You can imagine that there haven't been any new Mac stores opening -- anywhere -- for quite a while. After all, no matter how good your business, it'll get crushed if Apple ever decides to open a store in your city.

I once had an idea to start an online reseller, but that's against Apple's policy as well. I ultimately had to abandon the idea. 

Cheers,
Aaron.


----------



## chas_m

(disclaimer: my info is based on my experience in the States. Apple Canada [and your] mileage may vary)

There are basically four kinds of "Apple" stores:

1. *The Junk Dealer* - I do _not_ mean this disparagingly, but what I mean is someone who does not sell or service* current equipment, and who focuses on much older Macs. (simple repairs that do not involve ordering Apple parts are not considered "service."). So if you open "Beige-land," you can pretty much just hang your shingle, pay the appropriate province/city/whatever business license fees and away you go.

2. *Apple Authorised Reseller*. See Aaron's note above, but $100,000/year in sales is actually BARE MINIMUM. You only get any real help from Apple (like ad support etc) when you hit $1M in annual sales. There are exceptions to this for dealers who want to specialise in niche marketing (pro audio, pro video, science, corporate and education are such niches), but the terms Apple dictates for this type of dealer is none too easy.

3. *Apple Authorised Service Provider* -- can be combined with #2 for a higher possibility of profit. Probably the _only_ way to make money as an indie dealer anymore. Apple will help you or crush you depending on how many other AASPs are in the immediate area. 

4. *Apple Corporate Store*. You could _work_ for one, but that's as close as you're going to get to owning one.


----------



## RKM

100,000 in sales at 3 to 5 percent....what a joke!


----------



## tacsniper

RKM said:


> 100,000 in sales at 3 to 5 percent....what a joke!


It is, and thats why you see most reseller sell other products as well, ie: cameras, printers, softwares etc.... there is no way you can open a store that just sell apple products and think you can make near what a corporate apple store would make.


----------



## Kosh

aaron said:


> You can imagine that there haven't been any new Mac stores opening -- anywhere -- for quite a while. After all, no matter how good your business, it'll get crushed if Apple ever decides to open a store in your city.
> .


That's strange, I remember a Waterloo-Kitchener Cabon Computing Store opening not so long ago and a Ottawa Carbon Computing Store opening just last year. Then there was the iService Depot that opened a couple years back in Ottawa.

Not that I'm saying it's easy to start one up, I'm sure it's a lot of hard work for little return.


----------



## keebler27

Kosh said:


> That's strange, I remember a Waterloo-Kitchener Cabon Computing Store opening not so long ago and a Ottawa Carbon Computing Store opening just last year. Then there was the iService Depot that opened a couple years back in Ottawa.
> 
> Not that I'm saying it's easy to start one up, I'm sure it's a lot of hard work for little return.


did that carbon computing store open in ottawa? i didn't think the door are open yet?

i agree. it's great to love the products, but you have to really, really love the products and have a deep pocket to get the reseller thing going well.
i'm sure macdoc will chime in with his experiences.

cheers,
keebler


----------



## Kosh

keebler27 said:


> did that carbon computing store open in ottawa? i didn't think the door are open yet?


It's open (they'll sell you something), but still doing renovations. I don't know how far along it is, as I haven't been there in weeks, but it must almost be completed it's renovations. The Grand Opening is scheduled for February.


----------



## monokitty

keebler27 said:


> i'm sure macdoc will chime in with his experiences.


MacDoc is not an Authorized Apple Reseller.


----------



## gmark2000

If I have a business license, what prevents me from just buying Apple product from a VAR or distributor like Synnex (formerly EMJ Data)?

Look at all the Apple product they have http://ec.synnex.ca/vendors/APPLE.html


----------



## CanadaRAM

Because the distys will not sell to you until you have your Apple authorization. Go ahead and try to order and you'll get a big yellow error message.

Same situation for other brands; HP restricts their professional products to authorized dealers only.


----------



## ehMax

To start selling Macs, Apple will want to see a strong business plan, with years of existing successful business, as well as a strong balance sheet. (IE: Deep pockets)
There's many factors like territory etc.. 

That's probably just a surface scratch... its a bit of a tough nut to crack to become an Authorized Reseller. 

Many start out selling used and/or "Grey Market".


----------



## absolutetotalgeek

Go on Dragons Den and ask them for money to open a store.....That would be a funny episode. :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## ehMax

absolutetotalgeek said:


> Go on Dragons Den and ask them for money to open a store.....That would be a funny episode. :lmao: :lmao:


:lmao: :lmao: 

I could see that...

"You want $200,000? What kind of markup are you going to get?...

Are you nuts!!!!

Whose your main competitor? The guys who sell you the damn thing? 

I'm out! 

Me too..

I'm out

It's a no for me...

Thanks for coming. "

:lmao:


----------



## dona83

Yea I'm sorry but unless you do have deep pockets and strong retail knowledge, I would not even try to venture into this. Yea you'll hit that $100,000 mark if you manage to sell 2 computers on average a week but 5% margins on $100,000 will not even pay a month's rent. iPod margins may approach 10%. Software a bit more. Better have 3rd party accessories from Lacie, Belkin, Macally, etc. Marketting and advertising, woosh. If you're prepared to take that risk then go right ahead.

Even if you don't have Apple Stores to compete with, get this sad but true fact... half of my friends purchased their systems at Future Shop as much as I've tried to dissuade them.


----------



## MSB

thx u all for reply, where can I get offical infomation about how to become "Apple Authorised Reseller"? .since I cant get it on apple's website


----------



## hayesk

Not only do you need to sell a lot of higher margin accessories, AppleCare, etc., but you also need to provide value-added services to stay in business. If you don't provide any value-added services, there's nothing from stopping your customers from buying at Best Buy, Apple, or anyone else.


----------



## Adrian.

This is a bad idea. You will loose your money.


----------



## Macfury

dona83 said:


> Even if you don't have Apple Stores to compete with, get this sad but true fact... half of my friends purchased their systems at Future Shop ....


And wouldn't you know it--retailers such as Future Shop can actually offer the occasional sale price, while other Apple Resellers hold the company price line.



dMSB said:


> thx u all for reply, where can I get offical infomation about how to become "Apple Authorised Reseller"? .since I cant get it on apple's website


Oy vey! I can see someone is up for a cruel initiation into the cut-throat world of computer retail.


----------



## SoyMac

A few years ago, I wanted to open an Apple products store.
I was absolutely determined and there was no way I was going to let anything stand in the way of my dream.  

The only thing that stopped me from proceeding was finding out it would take lots of money and hard work. 


.


----------



## dona83

You should look into opening a Vespa shop... every MacBook needs a Vespa! 

i found some stuff here:
Becoming an Apple reseller? Help needed! [Archive] - Mac Forums

Look for the post by none other than CanadaRAM... you can start off by selling iPods and software and AppleCare....


----------



## krs

Lars said:


> MacDoc is not an Authorized Apple Reseller.


If MacDoc is not an Authorized Apple Reseller, where does he fit within these four options?
Nowhere it seems.
Not under "Junk Dealer" since he does sell current equipment.
not under 2 or 3 as just posted
and certainly not in category 4.
There must be a fifth category..........MacDoc......... 



> There are basically four kinds of "Apple" stores:
> 
> 1. The Junk Dealer - I do not mean this disparagingly, but what I mean is someone who does not sell or service* current equipment, and who focuses on much older Macs. (simple repairs that do not involve ordering Apple parts are not considered "service."). So if you open "Beige-land," you can pretty much just hang your shingle, pay the appropriate province/city/whatever business license fees and away you go.
> 
> 2. Apple Authorised Reseller. See Aaron's note above, but $100,000/year in sales is actually BARE MINIMUM. You only get any real help from Apple (like ad support etc) when you hit $1M in annual sales. There are exceptions to this for dealers who want to specialise in niche marketing (pro audio, pro video, science, corporate and education are such niches), but the terms Apple dictates for this type of dealer is none too easy.
> 
> 3. Apple Authorised Service Provider -- can be combined with #2 for a higher possibility of profit. Probably the only way to make money as an indie dealer anymore. Apple will help you or crush you depending on how many other AASPs are in the immediate area.
> 
> 4. Apple Corporate Store. You could work for one, but that's as close as you're going to get to owning one.


----------



## ehMax

dona83 said:


> You should look into opening a Vespa shop... every MacBook needs a Vespa!
> 
> i found some stuff here:
> Becoming an Apple reseller? Help needed! [Archive] - Mac Forums
> 
> Look for the post by none other than CanadaRAM... you can start off by selling iPods and software and AppleCare....


You now have to be Authorized to sell iPods and AppleCare. Also, with Apple, Resellers, Big Box stores like Best Buy, Future Shop, Walmart etc.. all selling iPods and accessories to the rafters, wouldn't be my first choice of a way to get into the Mac biz.


----------



## ehMax

krs said:


> If MacDoc is not an Authorized Apple Reseller, where does he fit within these four options?
> Nowhere it seems.
> Not under "Junk Dealer" since he does sell current equipment.
> not under 2 or 3 as just posted
> and certainly not in category 4.
> There must be a fifth category..........MacDoc.........


This is probably something you could talk to MacDoc (a long-time member of ehMac.ca) directly about and don't think an appropriate public discussion.


----------

